# Tucson, AZ seeking group



## Basin? (Mar 25, 2004)

I've been playing D&D since the release of 3rd edition and am quite familiar with the rules, though I'm interested in playing in any type of d20 game. Please email me at jason120@cox.net

Thanks


----------

